# Fish lake ice off/ funky mac



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Went out this last weekend off the bank. A little slow but I did catch this funky looking mac. I thought maybe it was a broad stock but I'm not quite sure. The gills were blown out like that on both sides when I brought him in. What is going on with this fish?


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes it is a broodstock fish with the tail and all of the fins worn. I've caught a few fish like this in the community ponds.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

*Funky mac*

My son caught a laker similar to yours this last ice season. Weird looking, aint it? From what I can remember, the fins looked like they never developed at all. Could be a genetic thing, I guess.:grin:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I either caught that same fish a few weeks ago or one from the same concrete hatchery run.-O,-



Crazy ugly thing.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

^^I think you caught his twin Loah! Looks way more eel like than fish. I have never seen one that was to this degree of creepy


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I caught a dinosaur of a planter rainbow last fall, out of Canyon View Park Pond in Spanish Fork. The thing's head was about half the size of its 15 inch body - insane. I gotta find pics of that thing. Planter fish like this laker grow funny a lot of the times.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cut the line. Avoid touching the mutated freakin' thing.
Actually the fish deserves some respect. It donated it's sorry existence to helping expand the population.


----------

